# Vistaprint



## RochesterJavi (Apr 13, 2011)

Does anyone know if Vistaprint is usable for direct fulfillment? Their prices seem better than other sites.


----------



## Jlynn2303 (Apr 2, 2011)

I was just wondering the exact same thing!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Do the math. Once you include everything, including art upload and timely shipping charges you're at $25.

you can do much, much better than that.


----------



## newtb (Jul 24, 2010)

Agree with splathead. Vistaprint charges add up quickly. Once in awhile they run specials for free artwork upload or discounts on the shirts that will get you in the right price range, but the delivery time charges always seem to bring the cost right back up. I have used them before for print materials, and since have found much better quality and pricing elsewhere.


----------



## brice (Mar 10, 2010)

Vista print is a Scandinavian country that prints your product over seas in a second country and provides customer support out of a third country. When something goes wrong who is going to help you? Their free products are never really free (unless you want an ad for their company on your product). 

I don't have a problem with international trade, but I like to deal with people I know. Vistaprint has 9M customers, but the joke is none of them are repeat customers. I'm sure there are plenty of repeat customers, but there aren't a lot.


----------



## dewaz (Oct 23, 2009)

I use them last year. The printing quality is very good. Zero complain.
But the charge for everything, including when you uploading your design (it cost 4 usd) and still temporary (means when time up, your design will be deleted).

The price is killing me.


----------



## tgcreate (Feb 3, 2012)

I have used Vistaprint for lots of paper print orders and am relatively happy with them for that. (BTW: they have multiple facilities; I'm from Canada and my orders ship within the country.)

That said, I tried out a T-shirt from them a few years ago, and the print quality deteriorated relatively quickly. And I don't really find their price points that great for the purpose.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Watch out for the VPREWARDS scheme/scam - it cost a lot of people a lot of money and trying to get it repaid was a nightmare.

After my experience, I wouldn't touch them with a barge pole - disgraceful scam. Google vprewards scam to learn more.


----------



## tankueray (Apr 16, 2010)

I have an affiliate account with them, and if I price something at "my price" vs. the retail price it always ends up really close. I guess it's okay if you can deliver the product locally, but if you have to re-ship something you're operating at a loss. 

I met a reasonably close printer at the ASI show recently, and we're striking a deal for contracting work with each other. Price is better, I can visit him with a short drive, and I've met his wife and know about his family.


----------



## dk prints (Apr 17, 2010)

contact dkprints@Hotmail

drop ship service also


----------



## Death (Nov 13, 2011)

And: The shirt quality is so crappy that "paperthin" describes them best...


----------

